# Therapy Jokes



## Banned (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you heard the one about the woman who went to see a Therapist? 

"Please tell me what is wrong with me. I was standing at the jewellers counter. He had put a lot of rings out for me to look at. Then, when he turned his back to the counter I quickly transferred some rings from the counter to my bag. Please tell me. Am I suffering from kleptomania?"

"No, No.” replied the therapist soothingly, "It is a simple example of Counter Transference." 

******************

A Child Psychologist was spending a holiday in laying a new drive to his garage. He had finished and was standing back to admire the perfect level surface when the small boy who lived next door rode up on his bike with great enthusiasm. Such was his momentum that he managed to get half way up the drive before collapsing in a sea of concrete.

The Psychologist released his anger in a furious and unexpurgated outburst which brought the boy's mother out to see what was happening.

"You, of all people," she exclaimed, "should have some sympathy and understanding - you are supposed to love children!"

"Madam, I do" he replied, "in the abstract, but not in the concrete."


----------

